
Dollar stores are thriving – but are they ripping off poor people? - akeck
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2018/jun/28/dollar-store-ripping-people-off-poverty-inequality
======
Sohcahtoa82
Dollar stores are frequently warned against on /r/Frugal

For a lot of food and kitchen consumables like aluminum foil or trash bags,
they're a horrible deal. Things that aren't consumable such as utensils are
extremely low quality and can even get rusty.

That all said, they're the BEST place to go for party favors. Gift bags and
cards are $3-10 at Walmart. You won't find a bag with a Disney character on
it, but the kids don't even notice or care.

------
shady-lady
I don't think it's a genuine comparison to compare 8 * small item to 1 * big
item. Even in the same bigger supermarket, there's always going to be a
substantial saving when buying a gallon of milk vs 8 individual cartons.

For food & veg, people are much better off buying smaller portions when they
need them - even if that means paying a premium over what they would have paid
if bulk buying.

